# Your opinion as a dedicated server customer



## MartinD (Aug 15, 2014)

I have a few questions relating to the management of dedicated servers - would like your input please 

- Would you be happy having to click on a button in a control panel before you could access the IPMI/DRAC/iLO of your dedicated server?

- Would you also have an issue if this was time limited to X amount of time (pre-determined or you can specify)?

- If the option was there, would you like to have this limited to your own (or multiple) static IP addresses that you have provided?

In broad terms, would you like to have access to an OOB firewall that you control or would you prefer single-click, timed access to management?

Ta


----------



## rmlhhd (Aug 15, 2014)

IPMI/DRAC/iLO would be fine as a click to access feature, it's not required 24/7 by anyone and it makes it more secure.


The X number of hours thing would also be fine depending on how flexible it is, sometimes its only requires for 10 minutes and other times 3-4 hours.


Firewall not required really.


----------



## WSWD (Aug 15, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I have a few questions relating to the management of dedicated servers - would like your input please
> 
> - Would you be happy having to click on a button in a control panel before you could access the IPMI/DRAC/iLO of your dedicated server?
> 
> ...



Isn't this all what most dedicated providers already do?  Ours have done this for a long time...the firewalled IPMI access and such, with basically the exact features you list.  You're WAY behind the times, I'm afraid.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 15, 2014)

WSWD said:


> You're WAY behind the times, I'm afraid.


Uhm. You deduce that how, exactly?

I'm asking about choice, which would you prefer, not if it should be done. You're WAY behind in the brain department, I'm afraid.


----------



## dabtech (Aug 15, 2014)

> - Would you be happy having to click on a button in a control panel before you could access the IPMI/DRAC/iLO of your dedicated server?


I'd love this feature. Most dedicated servers I've had the OOB management is on a public IP. Maybe I just frequent budget providers ;-)



> - Would you also have an issue if this was time limited to X amount of time (pre-determined or you can specify)?


As long as the time is long enough or can be modified I would not mind this feature.



> - If the option was there, would you like to have this limited to your own (or multiple) static IP addresses that you have provided?


I think as long as access to the OOB management interface is accessed by a management panel, that would probably be fine with me.


----------



## WSWD (Aug 15, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Uhm. You deduce that how, exactly?
> 
> I'm asking about choice, which would you prefer, not if it should be done. You're WAY behind in the brain department, I'm afraid.


I'm guessing I was right in assuming this is regarding one of the brands you represent, in which case I stand by my statement that you are way behind the times.  Every dedicated server provider I have been with has offered all the things you are listing, for years.  It's usually in a control panel of sorts, and allows the end-user to control the IPMI access however they want. 

You can choose between continuous OOB access, or use the "management panel" to grant specific access to the IPMI, etc., for example when you need a 3rd party management company to have access to your IPMI temporarily, etc.

Why you would ever force a client to use one or the other is beyond me.  You should implement both simultaneously.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 15, 2014)

No, you're entirely wrong - it has nothing to do with any brand I run 


Also, I don't know of any provider that offer/use both and give you the choice.


You still haven't answered the question either so you may as well post garbage elsewhere.


----------



## WSWD (Aug 15, 2014)

MartinD said:


> You still haven't answered the question either so you may as well post garbage elsewhere.


No need to be a dbag. 

To answer your question, I would rather have firewalled OOB access.  Like I said, there are providers who offer both.  You should look around.


----------



## Shoaib_A (Aug 15, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I have a few questions relating to the management of dedicated servers - would like your input please
> 
> - Would you be happy having to click on a button in a control panel before you could access the IPMI/DRAC/iLO of your dedicated server?
> 
> ...


I think all those things should be adopted as a practice considering the recent vulnerabilities in IPMI systems.


----------



## datarealm (Aug 15, 2014)

dabtech said:


> I'd love this feature. Most dedicated servers I've had the OOB management is on a public IP. Maybe I just frequent budget providers ;-)


I do not have much experience with drac or iLo, but if you are using IPMI then run, don't walk,  from those providers.  Fast.  IPMI on a public network is just begging for trouble...  Being a budget provider means you charge a reasonable fee for service.  It does not mean that you have to offer poor (or no) support, or leave your network open to issues.


----------



## Abdussamad (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm not sure I understand the question in the OP. Is it a case of always on access but restricted to your IPs vs. time limited access that you have to activate yourself? I would prefer the latter because my ISP assigns dynamic IPs and there is no reason to keep something running that you only need occasionally.


----------



## Nikki (Aug 16, 2014)

As long as the IPMI is reliable (pretty much if it doesn't go down when it's actually needed) then making it more secure would be great. I'd even see a VPN limited to only the client's IPMI ip addresses useful.

Timeout is fine too as long as it's realistic. Maybe offer a button to increase the timeout when it's running out of time.


----------



## CentralHosts (Aug 18, 2014)

Offering IPMI is a great feature that most people will require having when signing up for services.


----------



## Gaiacom_LC (Aug 22, 2014)

Your idea is great, user-manageable OOB firewall would be excellent, and a welcome feature anywhere.  ^_^


----------



## switsys (Aug 23, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Q:  Would you be happy having to click on a button in a control panel before you could access the IPMI/DRAC/iLO of your dedicated server?
> 
> A: Absolutely
> 
> ...


----------



## BlaZe (Aug 24, 2014)

It'd be a must have feature if you can let the users manage the OOB.
Also if everything saves time, then why not implement it


----------

